
Your employer may share your salary, and Equifax might sell that data - sndean
https://www.nbcnews.com/technology/exclusive-your-employer-may-share-your-salary-equifax-might-sell-1B8173066
======
dozzie
So the employer doesn't want to disclose the allocated budget in recruitment
process and wants the employees not to talk about their salaries, but wants to
be able to freely pass the data to random (possibly hostile) third parties?
Something is a little asymmetrical here.

